
Show HN: Termly – Free Policy Generators for Websites and Mobile Apps - octosphere
https://termly.io/
======
notavalleyman
This feels like a lawsuit waiting to happen.

"Disclaimer: Termly LLC is not a lawyer or a law firm and does not engage in
the practice of law or provide legal advice or legal representation."

And yet the homepage says:

\- Save Thousands on Costly Legal Fees \- Create Customized Legal Documents \-
Customize one of our attorney-crafted policies for FREE

I can imagine a court being asked to determine whether or not Termly is
actually providing legal support and advice for its businesses customers.

~~~
tothrowaway
You'll see similar language on LegalZoom, or any legal form website. Legal
advice has a specific meaning in each state. Things like legal facts and forms
are generally not considered "legal advice".

------
news_to_me
This looks great! I've often wondered what the best way is to get a well-
written privacy policy, etc, even though I haven't needed to yet.

What about their own privacy policy?

> Third-Party Advertisers. We may use third-party advertising companies to
> serve ads when you visit the Site. These companies may use information about
> your visits to our Site and other websites that are contained in web cookies
> and other tracking technologies in order to provide advertisements about
> goods and services of interest to you. See our Cookie Policy for further
> information.

> Affiliates. We may share your information with our affiliates, in which case
> we will require those affiliates to honor this privacy policy. Affiliates
> include our parent company and any subsidiaries, joint venture partners or
> other companies that we control or that are under common control with us.

> Business Partners. We may share your information with our business partners
> to offer you certain products, services or promotions.

Maybe these clauses are very standard, but you would hope that a company
peddling privacy policies wouldn't have one that's as user-hostile as most.
Maybe I'm not understanding it properly?

------
anthonys
I was quite impressed with the service until I found out the only way of using
it is via an embed. For documents that (can) be as key as these, I am not 100%
comfortable relying on Termly to always work as it should.

I contacted support and they advised them embed is the only option which makes
it a non starter for me now, otherwise I would have happily paid the
subscription as I do think the documents could be quite useful as a starting
point.

------
Rjevski
Why do you bombard me with a bullshit consent box while I was just reading the
front page of the website? Requesting one single page shouldn't do anything
that would need consent.

~~~
basseq
Welcome to GDPR. Processing of _any_ personal information ("any information
relating to an identified or identifiable natural person") requires "clear,
free, specific and unambiguous" consent. GDPR requires that you inform your
subscribers of the existence of data processing operations and its purposes.

Cookies, for example, may track identifying information. Thus, websites are
compelled under the law to inform you of their practices actively and
directly. Even requesting one page.

~~~
detaro
> _Processing of any personal information ( "any information relating to an
> identified or identifiable natural person") requires "clear, free, specific
> and unambiguous" consent._

That's totally wrong, please don't spread falsehoods like this. Consent is
merely _one_ of several possible bases for processing.

------
CiTyBear
So much difference between annual bill and monthly bill. How do you explain it
?

